# gourami question and first post!! :D



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey all I'm new! and.. yeah. Anyways my question is I have a 30 gallon tank, and I have a bunch of balloon mollies in it, and 3 clown loaches (which I do know get huge) and 5 neon tetras. I want to buy three dwarf gouramis, 1 male and 2 females. Will all the gouramis get along, and more importantly will they get along nicely with my other community fish? Oh and I only have about 9 fully grown balloon mollies in the tank. and there are a bunch of fry but they are being moved out.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

I might be wrong but i'm pretty sure its very hard to find female gouramis. I cant remember why but i think normally what you find will be males in fish stores.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

oh and welcome to fish forum


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

timmo is right. you rarely find females. looks like the breeders are stock piling on the females. 

and Welcome aboard!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

According to last month's speaker, gouramis from suppliers are typically listed separately for males and females. Retailers and often wholesalers will only order the males because they are more colorful. Start asking around for someone to special order you some females. They should be on a list somewhere.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

As for the question, yes, it should work okay, although the mollies may nip at the gouramis' feelers.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Our mollies and dwarf gouramis get along great. In fact, I've never seen any aggression across the species there (like gourami nipping mollies or vice versa) but sometimes the gouramis will nip each other a little bit to establish pecking order. This might not even happen if they're all added together, but we've always staggered our additions of DGs just because that's how it happened. (btw we have one each of fire red, flame, and powder blue) 
Usually the biggest (or the one that's been in the tank the longest) will nip the others for a few days and then generally leave them alone.


----------



## Gourami Freak (Mar 6, 2010)

i dont have mollies, but i do have gouramis. Breeding them. iv never heard of females being rare, at least not in my area.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

i seem to find a lotta female pearl gourami's but the rest i cant seem to find.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for the help guys


----------

